# 12v rail running at 12.4v



## zlemmon (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm new at building computers and had a quick question about how high the 12v rail on your PSU can run. I've looked around and +/-5% seems to be the rule of thumb, but I was curious what running close to that 5% would do to your other hardware long term. 
My PSU is a OCZ Gamexstream 700W and sensorsview claims the 12v rail runs at about 12.4v. Will running my system with this voltage long term do damage to other components? The PSU is practically brand new (~1 month), so I'm sure I could get it replaced, so should I? On a side note to that, the bios claims my 12v rail runs at about 12.2v, so there is always the possibility of sensors reading things incorrectly. I'm also thinking of borrowing a multimeter to check the voltages directly, maybe that will clear up the whole issue. 
Thanks in advance for the help!
~zlemmon


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the bios is closer to correct (ether voltage is not going to hurt your pc over 12.6 will and lower the 11.4


----------



## zlemmon (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Nice to know that I'm good.
~zlemmon


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, borrow a multimeter and check the 12V power at a free molex connector while the computer is on, the 12V rail should be the yellow wire. I think you will find you are much closer to 12V than the software shows.

Don't trust software reading on board sensors, believe the multimeter. Even if you are getting 12.4V, you won't hurt anything.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I GOT OWNED is correct, you have a good supply with 2 readings that are in the right parameters. Your good to go. Good Luck


----------

